# Giant Vinegaroon Breeding



## Vinnie (Oct 14, 2005)

I've had a female vinegaroon (I think) for a while, and I just got another. (Male, I think) Its a little bigger, but I'm planning on attempting to breed them. There's not much information on that out there, so I'm looking towards all of you to advise me. I basically need to know when the apropriate time to put the two together is, how to tell when the female will produce an egg sack, and how she will behave.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 15, 2005)

Do a search on the forums.  Bottom on the right (forum jump).  There has been some talk about it and pictures already.  But, I will say that I have caught them in the spring and have had them mate immediately.  Looks pretty rough at first and you may think they are fighting.  Mating lasts a long time.  Then, the females I have had would dig under a rock and make a round chamber about the size of a softball and hang upside down hanging on the rock when the eggs come out.  I have seen them stay in there under the rock for more that 8 months.  I was able to watch through the glass at times.  Can you post pics?  Your avatar looks like a male to me but the pics too small to get a good look at it.


----------



## Vinnie (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll try that, but the avatar isn't a picture of one of mine. Is it a sign of overfeeding or pragnancy when a vinegaroon's abdomin expands so that the sides are light brown?

*Edit* I put them together for a few seconds, and they immediately lunged out at each other.


----------



## Vinnie (Oct 23, 2005)

I've attempted putting them in the same container. They keep jumping at each other. I don't know how the heck to breed these, and there are absolutely no places I've found other than this forum, that can help.


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29686&page=2&pp=15&highlight=Giganteus

This is the best I could do for now. Try a search for the vinegaroon's scientiffic name.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 24, 2005)

Vinnie said:
			
		

> I've attempted putting them in the same container. They keep jumping at each other. I don't know how the heck to breed these, and there are absolutely no places I've found other than this forum, that can help.


there should be a post by a guy named goliath, i think, that describes it pretty well

i'll look if i get the chance


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 24, 2005)

goliath: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29686 
steven (with pics): http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48420 

goliath's no longer has pics on it, but i think if you search around you can find his photobucket or something.... not sure about that, though


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 24, 2005)

I dug up some old photos I took a while back.  You can also look underneath them for differences but I've never checked that out.  To me it sounds like you have two females or ones that aren't adult yet if they are hurting each other.  The male will grab the female and put her feelers into his mouth parts and lead her around for a long time.  Pretty strange.  Sorry, I didn't get a good photo of the female and I don't have her anymore :8o .  Oh, and the female in the pic is just as big as the male you see there.  I haven't seen a general difference in the over all size/length of adult Vinegaroons.  The big difference is in their pedipalps/pincher thingys.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. So what should I do if they jump at each other? The male is also much bigger than the female, which worries me. I don't want dead/badly injured vinegaroons.


----------

